# 664 baler problem



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I just bought a new holland 664 for a second baler. I have had a 660 for years so i pretty much know the ins and outs. We baled with the 664 for the first time today and once the bale gets over about 38 inches the baler starts to squeal really bad. Once it gets over 60 inches it gets quieter. If I leave the baler sit and run with a bale in it after about 5 seconds the noise goes away. I have checked all the rollers for heat and they are all about normal. None of them are loose and the all turn really smooth. it is not a constant long squeal its more of a - - - - - - - kind of noise. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

slip clutch? Did you loosen it and burn it in then tighten it up before using it? Martin


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

If it was the slip clutch wouldnt the rollers or belts be slowing down? This sounds like metal on metal. I can hear it in the cab.


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

Sledge Rolls or D Clutch?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You might want to check the scaper on the follower roll. The roll the belts go under right above the dimpled rolls. If you have bearings going out of this roll, the roll will move back rub on the scraper. Best thing to do is remove the belts and then check all the roll bearings. You can not get a good feel for the bearings with the belts against them.

Also try prying up on the dimple rolls on each end. There should be no up and down movement.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I had the follower roller out and the bearings are good. Took the scraper off because it is not really needed in corn stalks. I checked all the dimpled rollers and they are all tight. It really baffels me that it only makes noise when there is pressure on the bale. Once it rolls in the chamber for a while without feeding an more in it goes away


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I suppose you also checked the tailgate nose roll scraper. I would still remove the belts and check the roll bearings even though they seldom make a noise, that you can hear from the tractor, when failing. It is the only way to be certain. Spin the rolls and listen for noise. See if the rolls have up and down play. All should be tight except the follower roll. Pry up on the right side of the top drive roll and make sure there is no play there. To get a squeal you need metal to metal contact. When the bearings get loose in the housings in the rolls, the rolls will contact the bearing support.

The probable reason the noise abates after it runs awhile is the pressure drops off as the bale rotates.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would second checking the nose roll scraper. My 780A did the same thing described here and the noise didn't go away until I moved the nose roll scraper away from the roll a bit.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys but I have tried all that stuff. Moved the nose scraper and checked all the bearings with no belts on them. The one thing I did find was the sledge roll chain was extremely tight and it looks like is has been pulling the sprocket on the slip clutch to one side because I can see that the sprocket is shiny right at the edge of the clutch discs.


----------

